# (ROSE) Oasis Network



## Monkey_Fellow (Jul 7, 2021)

From CoinMarketCap​
What is the Oasis Network​Designed for the next generation of blockchain, the Oasis Network is the first privacy-enabled blockchain platform for open finance and a responsible data economy. Combined with its high throughput and secure architecture, the Oasis Network is able to power private, scalable DeFi, revolutionizing Open Finance and expanding it beyond traders and early adopters to a mass market. Its unique privacy features can not only redefine DeFi, but also create a new type of digital asset called Tokenized Data that can enable users to take control of the data they generate and earn rewards for staking it with applications — creating the first-ever responsible data economy.

Why the Oasis Network?​
Privacy-Enabled Blockchain: The Oasis Network claims to the world’s first scalable, privacy-enabled blockchain. ParaTimes on the Oasis Network can leverage confidential computing technology such as secure enclaves to keep data confidential — unlocking new use cases and applications for blockchain.
Scalable, Private DeFi: The Oasis Network’s privacy-first design can expand DeFi beyond traders and early adopters — unlocking a new mainstream market. Plus its innovative scalability design brings fast speeds and high-throughput to DeFi transactions.
Enables Data Tokenization: The Oasis Network can Tokenize Data, unlocking game-changing use cases for blockchain, and an ecosystem of apps and projects on the network — powering the next generation of privacy-first applications.
Rapidly Growing Community: The Oasis Network has a thriving community of close to a thousand node operators, developers, enterprise partners, ambassadors, and nearly ten thousand community members engaged in global social channels.
Top-Tier Team: The Oasis Team is made up of talent from around the world with backgrounds from Apple, Google, Amazon, Goldman Sachs, UC Berkeley, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, Harvard, and more — all committed to growing and expanding the impact of the Oasis Network.
Technology Highlights​
Separates consensus and execution into two layers — the Consensus Layer and The ParaTime Layer — for better scalability and increased versatility.
Separation of consensus and execution allows multiple ParaTimes to process transactions in parallel, meaning complex workloads processed on one ParaTime won’t slow down faster, simpler transactions on another.
The ParaTime Layer is decentralized, allowing anyone to develop and build their own ParaTime. Each ParaTime can be developed in isolation to meet the needs of a specific application, such as confidential compute, open or closed committees, and more.
The network’s sophisticated discrepancy detection makes Oasis more efficient than sharding and parachains — requiring a smaller replication factor for the same level of security.
The network has broad support for confidential computing technology. The Oasis Eth/WASI Runtime is an open source example of a confidential ParaTime that uses secure enclaves to keep data private while being processed.
Quick Token Facts​
Supply: The ROSE native token is a capped supply token. The circulating supply at launch will be approximately 1.5 billion tokens, and the total cap is fixed at 10 billion tokens.
Token utility: The ROSE token will be used for transaction fees, staking, and delegation at the Consensus Layer.
Staking rewards: ~2.3 billion tokens will be automatically paid out as staking rewards to stakers and delegators for securing the network over time. (14% APY)

Chart​


Spoiler: Chart 7th of July






As you can see $Rose is going back up it looked like it bottomed out at the moment and it is getting alot of attention online,  like /biz/ & Cryptotwitter.
With the price of 0.0724$ per coin I'd say get a small stack while you can.


​Note: I read that one of the big investors are people working at/with Coinbase. If I find the post or some clear proof I will add this to the main post.


----------



## Gay001 (Jul 25, 2021)

Once it goes down to a penny I will buy some. It needs to break with Bitcoin prices for it to have any chance of success. Already have two or three businesses thought up that can use the network.


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (Aug 15, 2021)

Gay001 said:


> Once it goes down to a penny I will buy some. It needs to break with Bitcoin prices for it to have any chance of success. Already have two or three businesses thought up that can use the network.


Damn you joined the farms just to comment on this thread? Nice, and welcome bro.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 16, 2021)

That's a lot of fucking buzzwords.


----------

